# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Καλησπέρα!

## Alice_1990

Τι κάνετε παιδιά; Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως είστε και πως πάτε γενικά με τα συμπτώματα. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Γεια σου alice..εγω χαλια παω και εχω ακομα τα συμπτωματα..και νομιζω δεν θα γινω ποτε καλα οπως ημουν πριν...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Γεια σου alice..εγω χαλια παω και εχω ακομα τα συμπτωματα..και νομιζω δεν θα γινω ποτε καλα οπως ημουν πριν...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αχ γλυκιέ μου Χριστόφορε.. και εγώ κάποιες φορές το νιώθω αυτό, ότι δεν θα ξανα γίνω όπως πριν και στεναχωριέμαι και απελπίζομαι... όμως, έχω καταλάβει ότι όλα αυτά μας συμβαίνουν γιατί υπάρχει κάτι στην ζωή μας το οποίο μας έχει φέρει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση σε αυτήν την φάση. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω βρει τι είναι. Ακόμη όμως δεν έχω βρει την δύναμη να το αλλάξω και να βρω και πάλι τον εαυτό μου... κουράγιο μας εύχομαι σε όλους όσους υποφέρουμε.. και να υπάρξει για όλους μας η ημέρα που θα νιώθουμε και πάλι τον ήλιο στο πρόσωπο μας... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ποτε γεια θα γινει αυτο δεν αντεχω αλλο..νοιωθω οτι κατι επαθε το μαυλο μου..νοιωθω οτι χαζεψα..ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω να τελειωνει η υποθεση..δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη ρε γαμωτο..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ποτε γεια θα γινει αυτο δεν αντεχω αλλο..νοιωθω οτι κατι επαθε το μαυλο μου..νοιωθω οτι χαζεψα..ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω να τελειωνει η υποθεση..δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη ρε γαμωτο..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εγώ αυτήν την στιγμή είμαι συνοδηγός στο αυτοκίνητο και κοιτάζω έξω από το τζάμι και είτε είναι ανοιχτό το τζάμι είτε κλειστό είναι το ίδιο... δεν μπορώ να νιώσω ούτε τον αέρα που με φυσάει... είναι άδικη η ζωή...πολύ άδικη...

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Τα χαπια δεν σε βοηθησαν ? Εγω ειμαι σε νησι και γινεται χαμος ολοι διασκεδαζουν..και εγω νοιωθω χαλια σαν να θελω να πεθανω και νοιωθω το μυαλο μου θολομενο..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## iwannaaa

Πηγες σαντορινη τελικα?

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Kerkura eimai

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

ανεβηκες εστω λιγο ψυχολογικα με την αλλαγη του περιβαλλοντος?

----------


## xristoforos28

Μπα τπτ ισα ισα μπερδευτηκα λιγο παραπανω και γενικα δεν εχω τις ανεσεις που εχω στο σπιτι μου..και ειναι λιγο δυσκολο..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Πηρα επισης τν γιατρο μου να μιλησουμε και με λεει να δοκιμασω το zyprexa..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

> Πηρα επισης τν γιατρο μου να μιλησουμε και με λεει να δοκιμασω το zyprexa..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Φίλε μου σου το είπα ότι ο γιατρός σου θα σου δώσει όλα τα αντιψυχωτικα με την σειρά 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## diamont

Αν και νυστάζω, προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω ψύχραιμα :)

----------


## Alice_1990

Είναι λύση να δοκιμάσει όλα τα αντιψυχωτικά ο Χριστόφορος ? Για την αποπραγματοποίηση ? 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Σκεφτομαι να μν το παρω ειναι βαρυ φαρμακο διαβασα..και φοβαμαι μν με κανει σαν φυτο και δν μπορω να δουλεψω..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν εχω μονο αποπραγματοιπιση εχω και εντονο ανχος ανχδη διαταρ.αχη δλδ και καταθλιψη ...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Δεν εχω μονο αποπραγματοιπιση εχω και εντονο ανχος ανχδη διαταρ.αχη δλδ και καταθλιψη ...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όλα αυτά πάνε πακέτο με την αγχώδη αποπραγματοποίηση γλυκιέ μου γι'αυτό δεν τα ανέφερα.. και εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω,και ενώ πήγαινα καλύτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω συναισθηματικής πίεσης πάλι έχω άγχος σε καθημερινή βάση, βλέπω περίεργα όνειρα πολύ πραγματικά, και νιώθω την αποπραγματοποίηση πάλι... επίσης, ενώ είχα βρει την όρεξη μου να βγω και να κάνω πράγματα πάλι έχω πέσει και έχω τις κλειστές μου και δεν με ικανοποιούν και πολλά... η διαταραχή μας είναι περίπλοκη.. χρειάζεται συνεχή κόπο και προσπάθεια. Εμένα αυτό που με στεναχωρεί είναι πως μέχρι πέρσι ζούσα σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος και τα είχα αφήσει πίσω μου όλα αυτά... όμως,όχι απλώς κύλησα στον βούρκο.. δεν έχω ξανα νιώσει και τόσο άσχημα... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## awareness

> Όλα αυτά πάνε πακέτο με την αγχώδη αποπραγματοποίηση γλυκιέ μου γι'αυτό δεν τα ανέφερα.. και εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω,και ενώ πήγαινα καλύτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω συναισθηματικής πίεσης πάλι έχω άγχος σε καθημερινή βάση, βλέπω περίεργα όνειρα πολύ πραγματικά, και νιώθω την αποπραγματοποίηση πάλι... επίσης, ενώ είχα βρει την όρεξη μου να βγω και να κάνω πράγματα πάλι έχω πέσει και έχω τις κλειστές μου και δεν με ικανοποιούν και πολλά... η διαταραχή μας είναι περίπλοκη.. χρειάζεται συνεχή κόπο και προσπάθεια. Εμένα αυτό που με στεναχωρεί είναι πως μέχρι πέρσι ζούσα σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος και τα είχα αφήσει πίσω μου όλα αυτά... όμως,όχι απλώς κύλησα στον βούρκο.. δεν έχω ξανα νιώσει και τόσο άσχημα... 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εισαι ακόμη εδώ???

----------


## Potnia

Παιδιά γειά σας. Δεν ξέρω αν είστε ακόμα εδώ αλλά επειδή πρώτη φορά συναντάω ανθρώπους που περνάνε αποπροσωποποίηση όπως εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω τι σας την προκάλεσε. Εγώ σε γιατρό δεν έχω πάει αλλά το καταλαβαίνω από τα συμπτώματα τι έχω. Βασικά είμαι στη θάλασσα και είναι σαν να μην είμαι εκεί. Επίσης σαν να μην είναι τα χέρια μου δικά μου. Δεν περνάει το συναίσθημα μέσα μου που αφήνει ο αέρας. Κοιτάω ένα όμορφο τοπίο και το βλέπω αλλά δεν το βιωνω δεν είμαι εκεί δεν είναι το βίωμα εκεί, λείπω από την στιγμή. Εμένα όμως ξέρω πως έγινε. Εσάς πως σας εμφανίστηκε αυτή η κατάσταση? Ναι είναι στιγμές που δεν αντέχω και θέλω ν αυτοκτονήσω γιατί δεν ήμουν έτσι ήμουν νορμάλ. Εσείς πως το πάθατε? Αισθανοσασταν διαφορετικά πριν και τώρα διαφορετικά? Εμένα μ εκνευρίζει που δεν με πιστεύει κάνεις. Και δεν το καταλαβαίνει κανείς. Μα αφού λέει είσαι στη θάλασσα γιατί δεν περνάς καλά?

----------


## awareness

> Παιδιά γειά σας. Δεν ξέρω αν είστε ακόμα εδώ αλλά επειδή πρώτη φορά συναντάω ανθρώπους που περνάνε αποπροσωποποίηση όπως εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω τι σας την προκάλεσε. Εγώ σε γιατρό δεν έχω πάει αλλά το καταλαβαίνω από τα συμπτώματα τι έχω. Βασικά είμαι στη θάλασσα και είναι σαν να μην είμαι εκεί. Επίσης σαν να μην είναι τα χέρια μου δικά μου. Δεν περνάει το συναίσθημα μέσα μου που αφήνει ο αέρας. Κοιτάω ένα όμορφο τοπίο και το βλέπω αλλά δεν το βιωνω δεν είμαι εκεί δεν είναι το βίωμα εκεί, λείπω από την στιγμή. Εμένα όμως ξέρω πως έγινε. Εσάς πως σας εμφανίστηκε αυτή η κατάσταση? Ναι είναι στιγμές που δεν αντέχω και θέλω ν αυτοκτονήσω γιατί δεν ήμουν έτσι ήμουν νορμάλ. Εσείς πως το πάθατε? Αισθανοσασταν διαφορετικά πριν και τώρα διαφορετικά? Εμένα μ εκνευρίζει που δεν με πιστεύει κάνεις. Και δεν το καταλαβαίνει κανείς. Μα αφού λέει είσαι στη θάλασσα γιατί δεν περνάς καλά?


Προκαλείται από έντονο στρες. Εγώ το έχω μαζί με ιψδ.

----------

